# محتاج مساعدة ...... لمن جرب مواسير المياه ( سباكة التغذية و الصرف )الالماني والتركي و المصري



## romio_201085 (15 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم يا اهل المنتدي 

انا النهارده جي ليكم في سؤال ........ في انواع مواسير مياه موجودة في السوق المصري دلوقتي مختلفة ومتنوعة

في الالماني b.r وفي التركي وفي المصري ( ماركة الشريف وماركة البركة)
وطبعا يا جماعه الاسعار بتختلف جامد جدااااااااااا ما بين الــ b.r والتركي 

وفي محلات بيقولوا ان الاتنين واحد بس الـb.r عامله جوايز للسباكين وبيخدوا نقط عند الشركة لما بيركبوها لان الشركه بتبعت مندوب بعد كده يختبر المواسير ويديك شهادة ضمان وياخد اسم السباك (وده المهم طبعا للسباك)

لكن المواسير التركي مفهاش الكلام ده عشان كده السباكين مش بينصحوا بيها 
وفي شركات مصرية زي الاكوا فلو والاكوا فيتا بيعمله نفس الموضوع تقريبا وسعرهم مش بيختلف كتير عن b.r 

وماركة الشريف للمواسير ودي بتستخدم في الصرف اكتر منها في التغذية .... في شركة بركة مصر اللي نزلت مواسير مشابهه جدااا ليها وبسعر تقريبا النصف بلنسبه للشريف

انا بصراحه تهت  .............. ياريت اخواتي المهندسين اللي ليهم خبره في الحاجات دي وبيعملوا اوامر توريد واتعاملوا في النوعيه دي من المواسير يفدوني اكتر

مستني ردودكم ...........شكرااااااااا*​


----------



## romio_201085 (15 مايو 2010)

*معقول يا جماعه 15 مهندس شافوا الوضوع ومحدش عارف يضيف اي معلومه

هو انا نزلت الموضوع في منتدي الهندسة الميكانيكية ولا ايه 

ياريت اللي عنده معلومه ميبخلش بيها 

شكراااااااااااا*


----------



## إسلام علي (15 مايو 2010)

والله معلومة هايلة الغش وصل لمواسير الصرف كمان
لكن اعذرني ليس خبرة بالمرة بالموضوع


----------



## romio_201085 (15 مايو 2010)

*شكراااااا علي مشاركتك يا بشمهندس اسلام 
واكيد الموضوع غايب عن اذهان اغلب المهندسين لان محدش رد لحد دلوقتي 
انا بصراحه كنت فاكر ان الموضوع ده فاتني انا لوحدي بس الحمد لله مطلعناش لوحدنا *


----------



## القـ امير ـدس (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن تعطوني قياسات رديترات التفئه من حيث السمك والارتفاع واخص بالذكر رديترات الالمنيوم


----------



## القـ امير ـدس (28 نوفمبر 2010)

والله عنا هون اليوم الكل بيستعمل صناعات عالية الجوده من المواسير وخاصه الكبريت اما الي بتحكي عنها ما وصلتنا عنا اشي احدث صناعات بلا فخر صناعات اسرائيليه


----------



## السيد مصطفى السيد (24 فبراير 2012)

*السيد مصطفى مسؤل مشتريات ومشرف سباكه*

بنسبه اولا لنوع الموسير الىهيا b.r هيا من اجود المواسير ومن افضل الشرك واجود قطع يعنى اخد لسعتك مثل بخصوص القطع مثل الكوع بسن نحاس خالص من اجود انواع النحاس وسنون التعشيق مع البلاستك كتيره جدا بتوصل لاكتر من 30 سن تعشيق لعدم لف السن عند رباط الخلاط او اى محبس او اى معدن وبنسبه لامر تانى وهو الصرف بتاع نفس الشركه وهو المعجزه وانا من خبريت بقول انه من اجود انواع الصرف الى موجوده فى السوق المصرى وهوا الصرف الكسيل الالمانى وفيه صرف تانى لنفس الشركه ابيض بس مش كويس ومشكلو كتير واسمو اسمارت واحدد لحضرتك الشركات بترتبه من الافضل الى الاقل جوده رقم واحد فى السوق المصرى وهو اكوا ثيرم والصرف ويفن والمنتجين المانى ميه فى الميه رقم 2 فى السوق المصرى وهو باننجر B.rوالصرف كسيل الالمانى رقم 3 وهو الشريف وهو المنتشر جدا فى السوق المصرىصرف وتغزيه والشريف منزله صرف جديد رمادى بجوان تحفه ملوش حل رقم 4 بليسا وهو منتج تركى ميه فى الميه وفيه بعد كدا بقى انواع كتيره جدا زى البحر الاحمر واكوا فلو وبلى ثرم انواع كتيره جدا جدا واسف انى اختصرت فى الكلام ولو اى استفسار انا متواجد فى خدمة اى حد لانهاء ازمة الصحى بمصر واقول لسعتك انى اختر شىء باى مكان هو الصحى ولازم يتعمل بجوده عليا جدا ولكم جميعا الشكر والتقدير اخكم السيد مصطفى 01003845230


----------

